# I've Been So Worried, My Poor Baby!



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

We have had a glorious autumn. Beautiful weather, high's in the 70's with no humidity and wall to wall sunshine. So, we've been spending a lot of time at the lake house this fall. There's a nice trail that winds around the lake. Usually, Josey rides in the stroller. But, the last walk we took, I had her walk and tried to keep a close eye on all three while they were walking. That evening Josey seemed a little "off" and I didn't think too much of it. The next day she seemed a little under the weather. But, she was eating/drinking. No vomit, no diarrhea. She was peeing and pooping normal, too. But, something didn't seem quite right with her. I called the vet's office and my vet was out of town on a vet conference. I don't care for the other vet he employs at his practice. As, I feel she's inexperienced. In the meantime, Josey seems to perk up and be just fine. Then, will act a little under the weather. So, I take Josey into my vet as soon as he returns to the office. He performs an exam...he says she checks out well. He runs a blood panel...it comes back perfect. But, I notice she's slobbering excessively on one side of her mouth only this whole time. So, he tries to examine her mouth. Very difficult to do...and he doesn't feel any broken teeth nor does Josey exhibit any pain whatsoever in her mouth. He sends me home after he's given her an injection for inflammation and nausea. My vet says to return immediately if she's not better. He doesn't like to sedate the wee ones, unless, absolutely necessary. If she doesn't improve, he will then sedate her and examine her mouth. He could see everything in her mouth...gums, teeth etc. but, could not get underneath to look at her tongue while she's awake that day. (Drooling can occur if they are nauseated.) So, the next day she perks up again and is eating/drinking. My mobile groomer comes over, and I fill her in on Josey's history. She says, Josey burped the whole time on the grooming table. She feels it's def. a digestive issue. So, I go back to the vet and buy some prescription id food for her tummy. The next day she seems fine and is still eating. Then, the following day she starts to go downhill. (This was over this past weekend.) I looked in her mouth and could not see anything wrong. My vet was out of town. Also, our emergency animal hospital is a joke. I've heard nothing but horror stories. My friend took her toy poodle there, and her poodle never woke up. I only trust my vet to sedate her. So, early this morning we head right over to my vet. I drop her off and tell him.....it's been my gut feeling the entire time, that something is wrong with her mouth. I can also now smell infection around her mouth. Also, if we don't get this issue resolved today, I want to be referred to a specialist at our University's vet teaching hospital today. So, he sedated her. He found the problem....a large cocklebur embedded underneath her tongue!!!! :w00t: No wonder she hasn't felt well!!!:crying:  So, the cocklebur has been removed. She's had an injection of antibiotics and is now on pain pills. My poor baby. I feel terrible that we didn't get this figured out sooner. I can't believe it! She didn't have a single cocklebur on her after the walk.  I'm so relieved to finally get to the root of the problem. I've been on the verge of tears over this the entire time. I finally let out tears of sadness for what she's been through but, also, tears of joy to finally get to the root of the problem of what's going on with her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, I know how upset you must be - geez that went on for a long time!! Poor little Josey girl, she's too precious to be hurting....

Anyway, she's on her way back to normal now - I think Miss Josey needs to stay put in her stroller on the next walk!!! :w00t:

I am in love with your little girl, she looks so small and precious- what does she weigh anyway??? ......I know it's probably not a good breeder, but sometimes I look at the website Holy Shih Tzu to see those little babies :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Suzi. I'm so sorry. :smcry: It's amazing how as moms were so in tune with our kids not being right, no matter what anyone says. I'm so sorry Josey went through this, though I think she did much better than I would have expected, but now she should be fine. Please don't get down on yourself about this. I walked Tyler in Vermont where we don't tend to have burrs and he was in the house for hours when I noticed something on him. It was a burr. We just can't see everything at every second with our fluffs or skin kids. It only takes a second. Just be thankful you know what it was and it wasn't something even more serious -- like swallowing one. Sending prayers to you both and praising you for doggedly getting help. :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, poor baby Josey!!! I'm so glad you found the issue and hope she now gets better quickly!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up. You did your due dillgence and then some. Sometimes it is hard to figure the problem out. Too bad the vet didn't try to do a better oral exam when you had her in there in the first place. Goes back to what I always say, no one knows the dog better than the owner. Always trust your instincts, because you were dead on!! Sure hope your sweet girl is better in no time!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Suzi,

Thank G-d, a mother just knows her kids and their habits. You did a wonderful job to get to the root of the problem so quickly.

If you were not as intuitive, it could have gone on a lot longer, so pat yourself on the back, you’re a super mom.

I hope the little baby doll is resting comfortably tonight.

I LOVE Shih Tzu’s (as you know Barron is Shih Tzu x Bichon). Josey is a beautiful girl and very lucky to have such a fantastic mommy.

~Allie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Suzi we do know when our babies arien't feeling well, I'm like you i will only see my vet and sometimes I wonder about her:w00t: I'm glad you continued to see the vet, gosh baby Josie will feel much better tomorrow, I just said a prayer for her. I need to take extra care when I'm in AZ, there are so many different plants etc down there I always worry one of the girls might get into something, give precious Josey kisses from awntie:smootch::heart:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Ouchie, the poor lil thing. That had to have been uncomfortable. Glad you found the problem and she is getting back to normal.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank God they found it Scary


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh wow! i can't even imagine how painful that was for precious Josey.  But you did everything right and should be commended for your quick response to her pain!! Its so hard to tell what is wrong with our fluffs sometimes so you have a keen Momma senses...((hug))


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, those little vacuum cleaner tzus are such little devils! I'm glad your vet finally found the culprit. 
Josey needs a muzzle ..


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

WOW, glad you found what the problem was. I didn't know what a cocklebur is, had to look it up. My goodness, poor baby. I wonder how she could even eat with this thing under her tongue.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I had to look it up too, I'm so glad that it's all taken care of now! Poor little Josey, what has she been getting into :w00t: There are a lot of burrs earlier this fall, and I had to constantly pick those little brown things off Yeager: his nuzzle, his legs, under his paws, his tail :blink:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Josey:

Youse needs to stick wit soft stuff off da grownd and weave the sticky stuff awone!!!

Tessa

Hugs to both of you!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Ouch!!! Wow- I cannot even begin to imagine that kind pain in her mouth. Poor baby! I'm glad she's okay now. xoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Josey's a lucky girl to have you for a mom. We really do "just know".
I'm glad that your vet found the problem and she's on the mend. Bless her heart!
Give that cute little girl a hug for us. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Josey is very blessed to have such a diligent Mom! I'm who firmly believes that one should always trust the "Mom's gut-feeling" .. it's usually right! You KNEW there was 'something"... and you persisted till you got to the bottom of it! Give yourself a pat on the back!
Hope little Josey's mouth heals quickly!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! she must be a stoic little girl. :wub: I would have thought she would have been throwing herself around trying to dislodge it. How awful. I am so pleased it is sorted now. Another thing to pop into my memory banks should something similar occur.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> Suzi,
> 
> Thank G-d, a mother just knows her kids and their habits. You did a wonderful job to get to the root of the problem so quickly.
> 
> ...


Oh how I agree with this and hope your baby is feeling better really soon.
It's just that Mommy intuition in us. Just like with my Leo, in a matter of a day, I'm thinking what the heck??? Leo, shows everything, any changes. I watch my two intently. What worries me, is Mia is the same day in and day out, meaning I have to watch her even more closely, because she just pushes forward, and acts the same all the time.

Hope your baby feels better really soon.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Poor, poor, baby! Good thing you kept following up on the problem. Now, tell Josey that cockleburs aren't popcorn!!!! Glad she is on the mend.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, my word! Poor little Josey and poor Mommy.:smilie_daumenpos: What a terrible thing to happen. It's a freak accident, for sure. The tiny fluffs are so much closer to the ground, sometimes it's hard to see what they pick up when they're walking. I really have to keep an eye on my Lily. I'm so glad Josey didn't try to swallow the cockle burr. If you take them back there again, she may have to ride in a puppy pouch. I'm so glad she's okay. :sweatdrop: She's the most adorable "chocolate Maltese" I have ever seen.:wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww poor wee Josey. Im glad that its been all sorted now, your right though... we always know when theres somthing up with our babies. I mind taking bella to the vet when our own one was away and they said it was allergies. Thankfully i didnt think it was and went back to out own vet when he returned from holidays only to be told it was heart failure and she needed started her meds asap - it still scares me to think she wouldnt be here today had i not gone back.

hope wee Josey is feeling much better soon xxxx


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Oh no, I know how upset you must be - geez that went on for a long time!! Poor little Josey girl, she's too precious to be hurting....
> 
> Anyway, she's on her way back to normal now - I think Miss Josey needs to stay put in her stroller on the next walk!!! :w00t:
> 
> I am in love with your little girl, she looks so small and precious- what does she weigh anyway??? ......I know it's probably not a good breeder, but sometimes I look at the website Holy Shih Tzu to see those little babies :wub:


Pat, she weighs just under 4 lbs. She weighs 3 lb. 13 oz. to be exact and lost 3 oz. last week during this ordeal. So, I was worried and hand fed her on the floor. I could tell she wanted to eat, but, something was bothering her. 

Yes, I agree, she has to stay in the stroller now. When someone says to me, "your dog should be walking and not in a stroller," I'm going to get defensive. I will tell them for her own well being/safety and my sanity and pocketbook, she needs to be in that stroller. 



Snowbody said:


> Oh Suzi. I'm so sorry. :smcry: It's amazing how as moms were so in tune with our kids not being right, no matter what anyone says. I'm so sorry Josey went through this, though I think she did much better than I would have expected, but now she should be fine. Please don't get down on yourself about this. I walked Tyler in Vermont where we don't tend to have burrs and he was in the house for hours when I noticed something on him. It was a burr. We just can't see everything at every second with our fluffs or skin kids. It only takes a second. Just be thankful you know what it was and it wasn't something even more serious -- like swallowing one. Sending prayers to you both and praising you for doggedly getting help. :grouphug:


Yep, Susan this is EXACTLY what my vet said to me, too! 



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh my goodness, poor baby Josey!!! I'm so glad you found the issue and hope she now gets better quickly!!!





pammy4501 said:


> Don't beat yourself up. You did your due dillgence and then some. Sometimes it is hard to figure the problem out. Too bad the vet didn't try to do a better oral exam when you had her in there in the first place. Goes back to what I always say, no one knows the dog better than the owner. Always trust your instincts, because you were dead on!! Sure hope your sweet girl is better in no time!!





Sandcastles said:


> Suzi,
> 
> Thank G-d, a mother just knows her kids and their habits. You did a wonderful job to get to the root of the problem so quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for your support.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Suzi we do know when our babies arien't feeling well, I'm like you i will only see my vet and sometimes I wonder about her:w00t: I'm glad you continued to see the vet, gosh baby Josie will feel much better tomorrow, I just said a prayer for her. I need to take extra care when I'm in AZ, there are so many different plants etc down there I always worry one of the girls might get into something, give precious Josey kisses from awntie:smootch::heart:


THANK YOU for saying a prayer for Josey, Paula. This meant so much to me. 



Gia said:


> Ouchie, the poor lil thing. That had to have been uncomfortable. Glad you found the problem and she is getting back to normal.





chiarasdad said:


> Thank God they found it Scary





missiek said:


> Oh wow! i can't even imagine how painful that was for precious Josey.  But you did everything right and should be commended for your quick response to her pain!! Its so hard to tell what is wrong with our fluffs sometimes so you have a keen Momma senses...((hug))


Yes, I could tell she was in pain.  But, she's doing so much better this morning! She was actually running around and playing with her sissy, Mandy. I'm so relieved.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Oh, those little vacuum cleaner tzus are such little devils! I'm glad your vet finally found the culprit.
> Josey needs a muzzle ..


They really are. I'm pretty careful to make sure there's nothing ever left on the floor at home. Or, she will eat it. But, now I will be super paranoid when I take her to someone's house or out to the lake again. 



MalteseJane said:


> WOW, glad you found what the problem was. I didn't know what a cocklebur is, had to look it up. My goodness, poor baby. I wonder how she could even eat with this thing under her tongue.


She had difficulty eating and drinking. I can't even imagine. The girls at the vet's office were saying the same thing. 




yeagerbum said:


> I had to look it up too, I'm so glad that it's all taken care of now! Poor little Josey, what has she been getting into :w00t: There are a lot of burrs earlier this fall, and I had to constantly pick those little brown things off Yeager: his nuzzle, his legs, under his paws, his tail :blink:


Sarah, yes, be careful! Now, I'm very paranoid about these little bothersome/nuisance plants!




maggieh said:


> Josey:
> 
> Youse needs to stick wit soft stuff off da grownd and weave the sticky stuff awone!!!
> 
> ...


Fank you Tessa, my mum was so worweed and I didn't feel vewy good. I will twy to stay away fwom dose prickly pwants.



iheartbisou said:


> Ouch!!! Wow- I cannot even begin to imagine that kind pain in her mouth. Poor baby! I'm glad she's okay now. xoxo


Andrea, I hope you don't have any of these thistle like plants near you and Bisou. Thank you for your concern. :grouphug:



njdrake said:


> Josey's a lucky girl to have you for a mom. We really do "just know".
> I'm glad that your vet found the problem and she's on the mend. Bless her heart!
> Give that cute little girl a hug for us. :wub:





Maidto2Maltese said:


> Josey is very blessed to have such a diligent Mom! I'm who firmly believes that one should always trust the "Mom's gut-feeling" .. it's usually right! You KNEW there was 'something"... and you persisted till you got to the bottom of it! Give yourself a pat on the back!
> Hope little Josey's mouth heals quickly!





silverhaven said:


> Wow! she must be a stoic little girl. :wub: I would have thought she would have been throwing herself around trying to dislodge it. How awful. I am so pleased it is sorted now. Another thing to pop into my memory banks should something similar occur.


 
Thanks everyone for your concern, support, and wisdom. :sLo_grouphug3:



allheart said:


> Oh how I agree with this and hope your baby is feeling better really soon.
> It's just that Mommy intuition in us. Just like with my Leo, in a matter of a day, I'm thinking what the heck??? Leo, shows everything, any changes. I watch my two intently. What worries me, is Mia is the same day in and day out, meaning I have to watch her even more closely, because she just pushes forward, and acts the same all the time.
> 
> Hope your baby feels better really soon.


Thank you Christine. Mandy is like your Mia. It's difficult to tell if anything is ever going on. She has a high pain tolerance. Hugs to your sweet little guy! Hope he's on the mend, too. 



heartmadeforyou said:


> Poor, poor, baby! Good thing you kept following up on the problem. Now, tell Josey that cockleburs aren't popcorn!!!! Glad she is on the mend.


LOL Micki, she does love popcorn. I think the stroller is her new mode of transportation all the time, now.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Oh, my word! Poor little Josey and poor Mommy.:smilie_daumenpos: What a terrible thing to happen. It's a freak accident, for sure. The tiny fluffs are so much closer to the ground, sometimes it's hard to see what they pick up when they're walking. I really have to keep an eye on my Lily. I'm so glad Josey didn't try to swallow the cockle burr. If you take them back there again, she may have to ride in a puppy pouch. I'm so glad she's okay. :sweatdrop: She's the most adorable "chocolate Maltese" I have ever seen.:wub:


Thank you, April. :grouphug: I was thinking the same thing...she needs to ride in her fundle bag or other bags when we walk now. She loves to ride in her fundle bag. The trail is an easy level walk. But, it's not paved, so, using the stroller could be difficult in places.



bellasmummy said:


> aww poor wee Josey. Im glad that its been all sorted now, your right though... we always know when theres somthing up with our babies. I mind taking bella to the vet when our own one was away and they said it was allergies. Thankfully i didnt think it was and went back to out own vet when he returned from holidays only to be told it was heart failure and she needed started her meds asap - it still scares me to think she wouldnt be here today had i not gone back.
> 
> hope wee Josey is feeling much better soon xxxx


Fiona, oh my gosh, you saved Bella's life!!! No offense to anyone that is a physician out there or whom is married to one....but, not all vets/drs. are outstanding. I always tell my elderly parents, just because the dr. has a degree hanging on his wall doesn't make him an expert. You have to research to find an excellent dr. or vet, imo. I'm so sorry to hear that Bella has had heart issues. But, I'm happy you went back too!!! I've heard so many horror stories about our emergency animal hospital here. I won't go there. It makes me sad that we just got the facility in the last 10 yrs, and it's not a place I would ever recommend.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Suzi how's precious Josey doing this morning? I have been praying for a fast recovery for her


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Suzi how's precious Josey doing this morning? I have been praying for a fast recovery for her


 
Paula, THANK YOU so much for your prayers. It means the world to me. When I read your post last night about your prayer, I knew Josey would be just fine.  

She's doing so much better. This morning she actually ran around for a bit and played with Mandy. Also, when I was making their breakfast, she walked into the kitchen and started barking at me....like hurry it up! I'm hungry here! Poor little girl....she was so hungry. She ate quite a bit last night and this morning. She's sleeping now. The vet gave me pain meds for a week. Thank you again so much for all your prayers and your concern. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just the thought of what she went through breaks my heart, I will continue my prayers. I will be leaving for AZ soon and I will be more aware of what my girls are around, I know we have a hedge of poison bushes behind our RV:w00t: I never let the girls in the xpen without my being right next to them, scares me to death they might eat a leaf


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> just the thought of what she went through breaks my heart, I will continue my prayers. I will be leaving for AZ soon and I will be more aware of what my girls are around, I know we have a hedge of poison bushes behind our RV:w00t: I never let the girls in the xpen without my being right next to them, scares me to death they might eat a leaf


Have a safe trip to AZ and be careful. My husband said, she may have gotten the cocklebur on her leg/feet and tried to pull it out with her mouth. Then, it got lodged underneath her tongue the vet said, and she wasn't able to get it out of there. I kept putting my fingers in her mouth and feeling around her teeth and gums on the sides of her mouth. Now, I know to feel over and UNDER the tongue area, too! Yes, you can never be to safe with the girls around anything toxic. I know AZ has a lot of cactus, too.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Poor little Josey!!! What an ordeal for both of you. I'm so glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my I'm just seeing this. I'm sorry for the ordeal you and little
Josey went through. It's so hard when you just know there is something wrong and you can't pin point it. Please give your Josey a hug a kiss for me.:smootch::tender:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am just seeing this thread. Oh, poor Josey!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg !! i had to look it up too , she had one of those things in her mouth ? omg ! im glad shes ok , poor poor baby !


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow, glad you got it out and she's feeling better.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor baby!! I'm so glad that you found what the issue was and that little Josey is doign better.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, glad to hear that she is better. This is really good to know, thanks for posting, who would ever think that could happen? you could never have known.
Sorry thou that you had so much worry and upset and poor little Josey couldn't tell you what was wrong.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no, poor Josey and poor you Suzi. I'll bet your husband is right about her pulling the bur off of her leg with her mouth. I never would have thought a bur would stick to parts in a wet mouth. Good grief! Poor baby girl. I'm so glad you persisted and the vet found it. She must feel oh so much better. 
Please give my sweet little friend, Josey, lots of kisses and cuddlin' for me. And treats!!
:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hugs to you and sweet Josey, so glad she is doing better!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, how scary. i'm so glad your little girl is ok, Thank God!! 
hugs to you and Josey:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I bred and showed a handful of Shih Tzus and just love them. I feel so bad for both you and Josey. You knew what was wrong, but no one seemed to listen and Josey must have been extremely uncomfortable.

Glad that she's better and on her way to complete recovery.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, poor sweet Josie. That must have been very painful. I've seen cuckle burrs,I know how sharp they are. Hard to imagine your poor baby with one stuck under tongue for so long. I'm sorry that happened to her. Glad the ordeal is over though & she's doing well. Give her a little kissie on her sweet little head for me.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support. It means a lot to me. :sLo_grouphug3:Josey has really improved! Last night, she ate another huge meal and was playing and running all over. A SM member told me that this very same thing happened to a yorkie!  Hold your babies close and give them a hug from me. Watch them closely outdoors.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Suzi I'm so sorry to read about all that Josey went through. Poor baby girl! I'm so thankful that she is improving and back to playing again. Please give her extra get well kisses!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, poor little baby Josey! Glad to hear your dear mommy has found the problem! How painful for you! That must have been a nightmare ...! :crying 2:

We send hugs and kisses to you, hope you're doing fine again!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

